# Die 5 am schwierigsten auszusprechenden Worte



## Krone1 (8 Okt. 2014)




----------



## Rolli (8 Okt. 2014)

Vor allen mit Position 5 haben viele Schwierigkeiten


----------



## LuigiHallodri (8 Okt. 2014)

Ein herzliches *Nr. 5* für Deinen Beitrag!


----------



## megaton (8 Okt. 2014)

Vollkommen richtig... leider


----------



## Ludger77 (8 Okt. 2014)

Danke !

Ist aber leider so...


----------



## Apus72 (8 Okt. 2014)

Herzlichen Hydroxypropylmethylzellulose für den Beitrag


----------



## Padderson (9 Okt. 2014)

ohweia - die 3 letzten könnte ich nicht mal buchstabieren


----------



## CukeSpookem (10 Okt. 2014)

Das ist ja auch kein richtiges Deutsch, ich übersetz mal eben :
1. Hydroxyproppermethylalkoholzellendose
2. Hexentripperidiamin
3. Warwas ?
4. Hassuma / Kannsuma ?
5. Dumichauch !


----------



## wolf2000 (10 Okt. 2014)

Am teuersten sind nur 3 Worte "Ja ich will"


----------

